# Posable Sherman



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Sherman is one of my most popular sculpts. I get a lot of requests for him in other poses. That isn't practical for me to do anymore, space and money are low. I've also had a lot of requests for him in various scales. The price of 3D prints have gone down significantly, making multiple scales a tangible option. I worked on the Sherman mesh all week, with this goal:
1. Sculpt a fully clothed water tight mesh
2. Rigg the mesh so that it could be posed with its cloths on without any or little distortions to clean up.
I am very close now to acheiving that goal and the short video below is Proof of this concept. The animations were stock animations include with DAZ3D. They are compatible with Genisis and Michael 4 but not really made for my mesh, but appear to do very well with minimal distortion of the mesh as you can see in the video.

In the past I would pose the unclothed mesh and add the clothing later because my rigging was poor and posing the figure usually resulted in some very odd distortions. I'm getting better at it now as this video should prove.


Once I prefect the mesh completely, I will make this figure available in any pose any scale. 
All that is needed from the buyer is the dimension of the objects the figure needs to interact with ie... chairs, ladders, doors steps what have you and the scale or the exact height of the figure needed. He will only be available in a hollow 3D print to keep the costs down, each figure will be unique to the buyers requests.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Brilliant!!

So we can describe a pose, and then have the figure printed, in that pose, at any scale? 

Wow. I need to look into this!


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Rather than having people try to describe their ideal pose, you could do a video of a series of poses, with him moving from pose to pose, and someone could just specify, "I want the pose at 1 minute, 12 seconds in 1:24 scale." This takes the ambiguity out of it.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

The key word is dimensions. I don't know how many times I've recieved and email like this 
"Really love the detail of your figures, but it....:" 
Here are the usually buts 
- doesn't fit the seat height in my cab 
- doesn't fit in the cab because his head is above the top of the window 
- doesn't fit in my coach seats 
I could do a video, and have people tell me the exact minute the pose they want is in, but if you consider the range of possible poses an enineer will strick in a life time, it would be easily an hour long if not longer and in the end it would be better to just have a photo of the pose and the exact size that is wanted. 
That way the figure will fit in the spaces you want him in and on the seats you want him to fit. 
Complicated,,, yes,,, but getting just what you want and need is a complicated process


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rkapuaala on 23 Jul 2012 02:53 PM 
The key word is dimensions. I don't know how many times I've recieved and email like this 
"Really love the detail of your figures, but it....:" 
Here are the usually buts 
- doesn't fit the seat height in my cab 
- doesn't fit in the cab because his head is above the top of the window 
- doesn't fit in my coach seats 
I could do a video, and have people tell me the exact minute the pose they want is in, but if you consider the range of possible poses an enineer will strick in a life time, it would be easily an hour long if not longer and in the end it would be better to just have a photo of the pose and the exact size that is wanted. 
That way the figure will fit in the spaces you want him in and on the seats you want him to fit. 
Complicated,,, yes,,, but getting just what you want and need is a complicated process  If we give you the locomotive name (ie Bachmann Consolidation 1:20 Spectrum, in my case) and say I want the enguineer sitting with left raised to pull a whistle cord and right arm leaning on the window sill, would that be enough? I can provide window dimensions and seat height.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Only because I have that particular engine, but I took the seats out on mine, so I will need the seat height and location. Also, I'm not sure which model mine was as I painted mine and I'm not sure if the cabs are all the same.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rkapuaala on 23 Jul 2012 04:44 PM 
Only because I have that particular engine, but I took the seats out on mine, so I will need the seat height and location. Also, I'm not sure which model mine was as I painted mine and I'm not sure if the cabs are all the same. Cabs are all the same on those Connies, I believe. But I will get all the dims you will need. Should I send these by e-mail?


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Gary, 
You could send it to me in email if you like, but you need to understand 2 things before you commit. 
- They are hollow #1 so they do not weigh a lot and will need to fasten it somehow. 
- I need a height you are shooting for unless you want to go with 1:20.32 scale height of Sherman which is 6' tall about 6' 2" with his hat and boots on. 
Its still going to be about 30 bucks for a figure cause the printing is not cheap. But I firgure people can justify the cost if they get a 3D figure that is posed exactly like they want it posed at the same exact height they want. 
The current Sherman on my site is quite a bit cheaper and will fit the Connie.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Actually, when I said "a series of poses moving from pose to pose," I meant a continually moving figure, at a relatively slow rate, so someone could catch that moment in time with the pose that they wanted to capture. The intent was not to limit it to set poses that you could just as easily photograph.

From there you could get into the specifics of the dimensions for seating, etc.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

toddalin,,,, I understood what you meant, moving from pose to pose is too much to animate takes more than an hour of video since there are thousands of poses to animate between. 
Would you set through an hour or so of the same figure moving from various seated positions to various standing, leaning, walking, kneeling, climbing, lifting, waving, jumping, drinking, eating, reading, sleeping, etc.... poses till you found the one pose you wanted? That's rhetorical,,, I would not want to animate all those various actions and the actions in between it would take months even without props, textures and lighting.


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Richard, 

Howzit! That Dancing Sherman video is unreal. And creepy. As for 3-d printing, that's another concept I can't fathom--along with electricy, radio/tv, the internets, and black holes. 

Love your work, though.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Doin good Joe. Think that one is unreal, check this one out. I got more sophisticated and green screened him and overlaid some of my livesteam action.


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

So why am I wasting my time building stuff from real materials when I alls I need is a virtual model railroad!


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Well for one, you can't hold a virtual model unless you have it printed


----------

